# impatiently waiting...



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

So I am due next Tuesday and I am very impatiently waiting for labor. It seems crazy to be so impatient for labor...pain...intense pain. But I'm ready to get this show on the road! I want to see my baby girl! I've been eating mexican food like crazy and I didn't slow down over a speed bump today! :shock: But nothing...

Barefoot...impatient?

How about any other future mommas?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hahaha, sorry, but the speed bump and mexican food thing made me laugh!

I hope we get some adorable baby pictures on here sometime!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Heck yeah, I'm ready to get this kid out! LOL I'm having some beginnings of the fun now. Cramps, backache, can't sleep and speding a lot of time in the bathroom...but the sooner the pain begins, the sooner it's over, so I don't think you're crazy at all, cause I"m in the same boat. LOL 

So far, other than I can't get comfortable in any position and the feeling like I've got PMS, I'm not suffering too much. Just remember, your hubby HAS to spoil you now, so milk it while you can! :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> Just remember, your hubby HAS to spoil you now, so milk it while you can! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: the plus side, ****


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I wish for the best of luck you two!!! and anyone else reading this!!! I cant give any advice since ive never been there but ya make sure your hubbies spoil the hell out of you gals....keep us all updated


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...have sex guys... worked for me....and long walks... lots of walking...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> ...have sex guys... worked for me....and long walks... lots of walking...


**** :lol: :lol:


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm well, lots and lots of sex might be a bit much..the baby's dropped so far I can't sit comfortably Don't want her getting pushed back in HA HA :lol: 

Thanks for the well wishing. I bet she won't come for 5 more days and I'll be cramping the whole time, with my luck.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> Just remember, your hubby HAS to spoil you now, so milk it while you can! :wink:


Oh I've been working that one for a while...I convinced him somewhere in the first trimester that all chemicals used for cleaning bathrooms and kitchens were bad for the unborn child :wink: and he took over that chore  

farmpony...trying both asap


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

speed bumps? hahahaha! that's just plain funny. I think you're best bet would be to plan a trip out where you really want to go. Let Murphy's Law work to your advantage


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> So I am due next Tuesday and I am very impatiently waiting for labor. It seems crazy to be so impatient for labor...pain...intense pain. But I'm ready to get this show on the road! I want to see my baby girl! I've been eating mexican food like crazy and I didn't slow down over a speed bump today! :shock: But nothing...
> 
> Barefoot...impatient?
> 
> How about any other future mommas?


you pop yet? :lol:


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I feel for you, i know what its like lol

I found the perfect way to go into labour.

Come home from feeding horses to find your samoyed puppy scrabbling around on the floor like he's trying to swim. panic and ring your vet, then ask your other half to drive you and the dog to the vets (driving has become rather uncomfortable). he'll say he's too tired and drive yourself.
so, you head in to the vets (some 28kms away) with the dog still scrabbling (in a crate now). you get to the vet and help the vet to carry said dog into the examining room. whilst vet is taking temperature of scrabbling puppy, grip the edge of the exam table and swear. (must be the whole thermometer thing that does it). after vet finishes, he tells you dog has bashed himself in the head and will be fine and to keep him quiet. take him back out to the car, stop halfway and scream because you have just had a contraction. get dog settled in car, drive 28 kms home, get home, sort dog out in front of fireplace in pen with water and favourite toy, ask partner to drive you to hospital cos you are in labour. find him 3/4 drunk and drive yourself the 28kms back to town, through thick fog. get there to find he has beaten you there driving unregistered car, panic a little more and wait 6 and a half hours for bub to come along lol
(oh, and in the meantime, ask vet if he can also deliver babies? ****)

give it a shot, if you can be bothered.

failing that, sex, lots of walking, clean bathroom floor or get comfy in a beanbag, works every time lol

good luck! and hope all goes well


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> hotreddun said:
> 
> 
> > So I am due next Tuesday and I am very impatiently waiting for labor. It seems crazy to be so impatient for labor...pain...intense pain. But I'm ready to get this show on the road! I want to see my baby girl! I've been eating mexican food like crazy and I didn't slow down over a speed bump today! :shock: But nothing...
> ...


nothing to report yet :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck with the labor . I haven't any kids and I'm not pregnant but one of my friends is. Actually she is a real crony to me, we were soulmates for years when we were children. Nowadays we're living far from each other and talking via messenger.

I'm a little bit interested what kind of inconveniences she has, how she feels (ok, I'm always interested in my friends condition but now I'm extra interested) and how her pregnant succeed. Her due isn't yet but she is still the first of my friends who'll get a baby. Because of our shared past this thing arouse big feelings inside me. I'm also interested because maybe I'll be in the same situation in some day.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck girls! Is this the first baby for you?

I can't give you any tips on how to make progress as nothing worked for me. My first two didn't want to come so I had to be induced and then the third one came so fast I almost had her at home. You're about to experience one of life's greatest gifts...but I don't envy you because I know how you're feeling right now! :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My 1st one was 2 days late, needed induced and my 2nd was 5 days late, needed induced. :roll: Little ******s wouldn't come out on their own...guess it was warm and cozy in there. :lol: 

I wish you gals the very best and a speedy pop!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

* young children close your eyes and ears*

sexual intercourse works miracles as far as bringing labor along (*cough) not that I would know since I have no yet put together my own monkeys. The catch with that one is that you have to have labor actually start before *working* :lol: 

Get the uterus working for yea *cough* I should probably mention the big "O" word (are we allowed on this forum?? :roll: :wink: oh well) same idea. Get your uterus working and active. Things should progress much faster if you did your job well.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

hahahahhahahahahhahahahhahaha :lol: If* He* did the job right!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> * young children close your eyes and ears*
> 
> sexual intercourse works miracles as far as bringing labor along (*cough) not that I would know since I have no yet put together my own monkeys. The catch with that one is that you have to have labor actually start before *working* :lol:
> 
> Get the uterus working for yea *cough* I should probably mention the big "O" word (are we allowed on this forum?? :roll: :wink: oh well) same idea. Get your uterus working and active. Things should progress much faster if you did your job well.


loved it  :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone of their babies yet! Wow I'm excited for you guys! 

When I was expecting two years ago I felt the same as you guys! I could not wait for it to be over. But the second I started to relax I went into labor...try that. Just relax and try to forget about it for a bit, yeah, yeah, I know it's easier said then done! LOL


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

no baby for me yet...

and I've tried all the suggestions...more than once 

barefoot hasn't made any posts in a while...should we suspect something?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Kind of seems that way!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

you sure you tried everything?  

Take care of yourself and treat yourself while you wait for that monster to come out. Take it easy, rent some movies and stock up on pickles and ice cream.

Make sure to give my advice given once you feel you start going into labour. Will speed things along.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> stock up on pickles and ice cream.


haven't heard that one before, lol :lol:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

_barefoot hasn't made any posts in a while...should we suspect something?_

Naaaaaaaaaaaaa, she's slacking her isn't she? I talked with her today, No delivery yet. 

I had trouble getting into this forum for a couple days. I should have asked her if she was having any problems getting in. ANd if I hit the quote reply button it gets stupid and wants me to make a new thread.. Thus the copy/paste italicized quote above.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dern it! :? I was hoping to hear some good baby news today! 8) 

We'll do the baby rain dance tonite and hopefully tomorrow ya'all pop!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Somebody somewhere has to do some kind of get that baby out dance.. All us barefoot clients are dying to have her back................. ER, I mean we can't wait to see that lil darlin baby! :wink: ya that's it... LOL 

Love ya Boo! :lol:


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> hahahahhahahahahhahahahhahaha :lol: If* He* did the job right!


Apparently our guys..."can do the right job" or neither of us would be in this postition, I hope.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...got a riding lawn mower???? Mow the lawn....


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> ...got a riding lawn mower???? Mow the lawn....


Just the horses...LOL Maybe Hotreddun has one and she can tell us if it works!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL...Guess the guys did do the job right! hahaha..good point!

I suppose all of us on baby watch '08 will just have to be patient.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

HRD,
Are you getting the never-ending calls/emails asking if you've had that baby yet? LOL 
Literally, 10 o rmore a day from people..friends, family..clients. My gosh. I"m glad they care but it's overwhelming to have that many. I'm afraid to answer the phone, but if you don't then they REALLY get excited..or if I call anyone..first thing they say "Did you have her!!!???" :roll:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

fix up the answering machine to say NOT YET and do that mass email thing I told ya to.. LOL easy peasy..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you at least know what it is you are having? have names all ready? the baby room etc etc??

Let's hear it.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Appyt said:


> fix up the answering machine to say NOT YET and do that mass email thing I told ya to.. LOL easy peasy..


****!!!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Wow, babies are in the air!

My sister had her first last night. I'm an auntie for the first time, and my mom and dad are grandparents for the first time.

I wish you both a speedy delivery. I'm excited for you!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> HRD,
> Are you getting the never-ending calls/emails asking if you've had that baby yet? LOL
> Literally, 10 o rmore a day from people..friends, family..clients. My gosh. I"m glad they care but it's overwhelming to have that many. I'm afraid to answer the phone, but if you don't then they REALLY get excited..or if I call anyone..first thing they say "Did you have her!!!???" :roll:


YES :roll: and it seems like one of those redundant questions...I told Josh we should tell everybody, "yea we had her 2 weeks ago...we just didn't want to tell anyone."


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Do you at least know what it is you are having? have names all ready? the baby room etc etc??
> 
> Let's hear it.


girl...Sydney Elise...baby room is an Australian animal theme...

we don't have all this stuff in the picture...but we have that bedding set and mobile and hamper...our walls are a light limey green


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

We are having a girl. Charlotte (Charley will be her nick name) Ivy.

Dont' have the rooom decorated, as we move the first of August to our NEW HOUSE! Woo Hoo! Have a lot of horse items, and planning on using an ivy border on the walls, but I'm not much of a decorator, so she'll suffer through a plain room.  

Went for an ultra sound to verify she's okay in there since she doesn't see to want to come out..she's quite healthy and happy in there..could tell she's got a full head of hair and her daddy's nose. Now if I could just see her in person...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow... That room seems very cosy .


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> We are having a girl. Charlotte (Charley will be her nick name) Ivy.
> 
> Dont' have the rooom decorated, as we move the first of August to our NEW HOUSE! Woo Hoo! Have a lot of horse items, and planning on using an ivy border on the walls, but I'm not much of a decorator, so she'll suffer through a plain room.
> 
> Went for an ultra sound to verify she's okay in there since she doesn't see to want to come out..she's quite healthy and happy in there..could tell she's got a full head of hair and her daddy's nose. Now if I could just see her in person...


Glad to hear the little babino in doing well! Tell her that you've gotta nice fuzzy blankie witing for her...maybe she'll pop out! :lol: 
I love the name! Good Luck!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Any thing new to report yet ladies?


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Not me..hope HRD is gone having her kiddo..mine is stubbornly clinging to the cord. LOL 

I'm not letting my Dr induce me as long as she's healthy in there and the latest BPP shows she's thriving, so I guess she's not quite done baking. LOL 

Husband is a wreck..we have an appt. on Monday to close on a house..the final steps to it being ours..and looks like she's not coming before then, so it's adding some excitement. LOL :roll:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It's been over a week so I think it's safe to say.... 

Anything new guys?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ohhh.... i always wanted a girl named charlie! I always thought that and Sam were the best girls names!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> ohhh.... i always wanted a girl named charlie!


me too!! i'm kinda to young to have a kid right now..but i've always thought that name for a girl is awesome!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> It's been over a week so I think it's safe to say....
> 
> Anything new guys?


Charlotte Ivy (Charley) came Thursay monring at 2:17 am. 7lbs, 14 oz and 21 inches long. We got out of the hospital Friday morning and moved to our new house Saturday morning. Hubby had guys move the house stuff, I hauled horses....been trying to settle in, and won't be on computer for a week or so as I'm about to unplug the computer here at the old place and have to wait on service..but yes, she's FINALLY HERE! Hooray!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yay! It's about time :wink: 

Have fun with the new arrival and the new place!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG, It is a good thing you took a minute to update here cuz it was killin me not to do it for you. LOL 
I wasn't sure if you wanted me to or not.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

** crosses legs and moans**

Oh, why did I open this thread? I know better! I don't feel good ... the lights are getting dim.....the room is spinning.....Jesus, is that you, Lord? ooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

DashAwayAll said:


> ** crosses legs and moans**
> 
> Oh, why did I open this thread? I know better! I don't feel good ... the lights are getting dim.....the room is spinning.....Jesus, is that you, Lord? ooooooooooooooooooo


Whiner lol


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

[quote="Appyt]

Whiner lol[/quote]

Absolutely. Somebody get me a cool damp towel for my forehead and a shot of Jack for my nerves, would ya please? Oooooooo


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

DashAwayAll said:


> [quote="Appyt]
> 
> Whiner lol


Absolutely. Somebody get me a cool damp towel for my forehead and a shot of Jack for my nerves, would ya please? Oooooooo[/quote]

LOL An Epidural will work better when the time comes.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been over a week so I think it's safe to say....
> ...


Congrats!


----------

